# Most embarassin moments of your Bodybuilding life



## T_man (Jan 13, 2010)

Inspired by the greatest moments.

Share here what made you laugh, cry and even piss yourself with embarassment. I'll start with mine.

First, what made me start this thread; I was in the shower 30 mins ago and there is a ceramic step up all around angling inwards towards the shower basin to make sure the water stays in. I then decided to do some calf raises. Nobody told me I was barefoot, or that the ceramic was slippery. I ended up falling with all my weight on my right knee and falling through and taking out the shower curtain onto the cold hard floor.


The other time is when I first tried to do skullcrushers. I tried it on a smith machine, and I was puny. Needless to say it was the first exercise where I experienced the meaning behind the name!


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine was just puking after squats.

Check out this poor guy. Instead of taking a deep breath he does this... AHHH!

LOL  

LiveLeak.com - For Whom the (Dumb)bell Tolls?


----------



## Phineas (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine would actually be just entering the world of bodybuilding/weight lifting. I used to be a long-distance runner. Years of extreme overtraining, undereating, improper eating (as in what I was eating..not just calories), and just flat out ignoring common sense left me with a ravaged, skinny and very very weak body -- not to mention some emotional and body image problems.

So, I quit running in Sept 2008 after a half marathon. I started hitting the gym more seriously and doing my reading. However, I kept up with my usual back-then routine of a few basic isolation machines pretty much.

It wasn't until about three weeks in that all my research prompted me to finally face my fear and move into the free weight area. I've never been so ashamed in my life; I felt like the biggest pussy in the world. I had no stablizers or general strength. It was terrible. So much of my motivation then came from feeling embarassed and intimidated by others. So glad that's in the past.


----------



## T_man (Jan 13, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Mine was just puking after squats.
> 
> Check out this poor guy. Instead of taking a deep breath he does this... AHHH!
> 
> ...



lmao


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 13, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Mine was just puking after squats.


like this....




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVZKpoOQcW4


----------



## FMJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Mine was just puking after squats.
> 
> Check out this poor guy. Instead of taking a deep breath he does this... AHHH!
> 
> ...


 
OUCH!!! Damn! That had to require a stitch or two.

Okay, I got an moment.. I was on a leg press machine. One that you lie on your back. Sort of like a horizontal squat machine which was facing the entrance door. After a few snickers and giggles someone finally told me my balls were hanging out!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> OUCH!!! Damn! That had to require a stitch or two.
> 
> Okay, I got an moment.. I was on a leg press machine. One that you lie on your back. Sort of like a horizontal squat machine which was facing the entrance door. After a few snickers and giggles someone finally told me my balls were hanging out!


Same with me, I'm doing my presses when I see min0 giving me this dirty look...I ignored him and next thing I see him come over and he starts arguing with me accusing me of flashing the guys on purpose..LOL my shorts were exposing a little too much.
We left early and that was the last time I ever saw those shorts.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2010)

I signed up at a Bally's.  They gave me a free personal training session.  The guy put me through a crazy HIT session right away.  After my workout we went to his office to talk about pricing and what not.  I ended up having to literally run down stairs to the bathroom and puked my guts out for about 5 mins.  It was so nasty.  Everyone was looking at me after I got out of the bathroom.  Very embarrassing.  I still came back and worked out there though.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2010)

I remember my buddy was at the gym by himself.  He was doing bench press.  He is to shy to ask for a spot so needless to say he ended up failing and had to do the whole drop the weight off the one end of the barbell then the other end.  A guy ended up running over to help him.  That had to be pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 13, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that was nice but I made it outside. So more like this: 






YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where to begin?

Puked in the shower at the gym after squats.

Almost dropped bar on face on incline.

Cramped up so bad I couldn't step down from a treadmill.

Smelled some rank BO and realized I was wearing 2 day old shorts.

Worked out Chuck Norris style: White T-Shirt and Blue Jeans.

Worked out in slacks and dress shoes.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 13, 2010)

Doing weighted pullups with the belt on wrong.  At the top of the Rep, the belt slid down.   It took my pants with it.


----------



## bigdavetom (May 17, 2010)

hahahahaha bet that was funni hahaha


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> OUCH!!! Damn! That had to require a stitch or two.
> 
> Okay, I got an moment.. I was on a leg press machine. One that you lie on your back. Sort of like a horizontal squat machine which was facing the entrance door. After a few snickers and giggles someone finally told me my balls were hanging out!



Holy crap I just about wet myself laughing at that reply.   

My most embarasing moment came about 8 years ago the first time I ever worked out in a public gym (besides in school).    It was my 2nd week and this guy was doing leg presses and out of nowhere he farted so loud I thought he crapped his pants.  I fell to the floor laughing my ass off.     After I recovered from laughing so much and wiped the tears from my eyes,  I looked up and I was the only one laughing. I could not believe no one else was laughing at that.  I mean come on farts are always funny!!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 17, 2010)

the other day i let out a big nasty fart doin deadlifts, kind of embaressed but i didnt think anybody noticed but my workout partner, and he had to evacuate the area


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2010)

Mine was getting out of the shower after a tough session and looking for my towel, only to see a 60 year old over weight man flossing his balls with my towel. I pointed out to him what he had done and he apologised and offered me his towel, but i decided id rather drip dry then use his towel after seeing what he did to mine.
Needless to say from now on when i go the gym, i take as crazy looking towel as i can find, so nobody mistakes it for theirs.


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2010)

It's so hard to pick one story. I am embarrassed for at least 90% of my life.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2010)

Thought i didn't have any, but remembered when i joined my current gym after being out of training for about a year.

Did 3 sets of dumbell rows and had to go outside for ten minutes because i was gonna throw up.

Why in god's name did they end up hiring me to work there.


----------



## Phineas (May 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thought i didn't have any, but remembered when i joined my current gym after being out of training for about a year.
> 
> Did 3 sets of dumbell rows and had to go outside for ten minutes because i was gonna throw up.
> 
> Why in god's name did they end up hiring me to work there.



I'm so jealous that you work in a gym. That's my dream.

How are you not tempted to just go around deadlifting all day? Do you go up to guys and correct them on stupid shit they're doing?


----------



## sassy69 (May 20, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Mine was just puking after squats.
> 
> Check out this poor guy. Instead of taking a deep breath he does this... AHHH!
> 
> ...



This is the sign of a good leg day.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I'm so jealous that you work in a gym. That's my dream.
> 
> How are you not tempted to just go around deadlifting all day? Do you go up to guys and correct them on stupid shit they're doing?



Well im on shift at the moment and earlier me and another guy here had a friendly pullup competition. Its good fun when it's not busy .

As for correcting them, depends if what they're doing is going to kill them or not. A lot of the time its just stupid shit that wont hurt them or get them results, haha.


----------



## BigBoiH (May 20, 2010)

My first prohormone cycle in 07, I was about a week in and just feeling it. I was at the "Y" and was having an intense curling session. Well I kept noticing that my left arm was having struggling and my right was powerhousing the weight. As I was thinking if I dosed something wrong with my ph some guy came up to me and asked if I knew that I was curling two different weights.......I said "yup" finished my set then left. BTW im new to the forum.


----------



## davegmb (May 20, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> My first prohormone cycle in 07, I was about a week in and just feeling it. I was at the "Y" and was having an intense curling session. Well I kept noticing that my left arm was having struggling and my right was powerhousing the weight. As I was thinking if I dosed something wrong with my ph some guy came up to me and asked if I knew that I was curling two different weights.......I said "yup" finished my set then left. BTW im new to the forum.


 
lol i like this one, that sounds like something i would do.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

When I was only able to blow a three-roper on the barbell after I made a deadlift PR.


----------



## Merkaba (May 21, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> My first prohormone cycle in 07, I was about a week in and just feeling it. I was at the "Y" and was having an intense curling session. Well I kept noticing that my left arm was having struggling and my right was powerhousing the weight. As I was thinking if I dosed something wrong with my ph some guy came up to me and asked if I knew that I was curling two different weights.......I said "yup" finished my set then left. BTW im new to the forum.



For some reason this one made me LOL way harder than the one about the guys balls being out!  ....

you were like..."yep!"....that's funny...that's what I'd do! hell no you're not gonna catch me in a mistake!  "yea I'm a little weaker on this arm so I ..." yea right....  

Goddam that's funny


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

i used to mountain bike all the time but it doesn't really make you strong like bb i found out. i couldn't have done a "wheelie" for the life of me i don't think but there are a lot of big hills here, i mean steep, and none of them ever phased me. then i joined a pretty cool gym with a lot of serious lifters. i worked my ass off trying not to look like a girly man. about a month into it i was biking home the same way as a lot of times up this particularly steep hill. i just hit the bottom of it and you kinda pull back on the handle bars to push your leg in good to make the inclines.... i didn't realize i'd gotten stronger 'till all of a sudden i'm in the bushes with my bike on top of me thinkin' "holy shit i could never do that before". lol i looked around but i don't think anyone saw and i was more proud than embarrassed i think.

that and years later when i started working out again people asking all the time "why do your workouts take so long?". well for quite some time i mistakenly thought like instead of doing 12, 10 , 8 of something n that was a set, i did that 3 times. 12, 10 , 8, 12, 10 , 8, 12, 10 , 8...  with everything. i'd walk home on legs that felt like two big erections and sit at the comp with my arms shaking trying to type.


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Leg pressing a little around 1000lbs with my mp3 on high.  Finished my set and my buddy said, "did you realize you let out the loudest fart".  Yea, I was impressing the ladies that day.


----------



## BigBoiH (May 21, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> For some reason this one made me LOL way harder than the one about the guys balls being out!  ....
> 
> you were like..."yep!"....that's funny...that's what I'd do! hell no you're not gonna catch me in a mistake!  "yea I'm a little weaker on this arm so I ..." yea right....
> 
> Goddam that's funny



Glad you guys can laugh about it. Funny thing is that I never told anyone before now.


----------



## davegmb (May 21, 2010)

YouTube - funny treadmill videos

I cried with laughter at this


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 9, 2010)

other day doing some ezbar curls its a tri bar combi thing so on me 1st set loaded up with weight i used i rep bang it went straight into me chin lol i dint realise me own strength lol


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 9, 2010)

Back in my late teens I use to think I was hot shit loading up the leg press machine with tons of plates and moving the weight in a lacking range of motion while exhailing loundly so that people turn their heads to see how much weight I'm pressing.  Back then I did no squats and thought that I'd just stick to exercises and movements that allow me to load up the most plates.  I realized a few years later how ridiculous I must have looked to the experienced lifters.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> YouTube - funny treadmill videos
> 
> I cried with laughter at this



Wow really?  Wasnt funny to me whatsoever.  Took too long to get started, predictable, then nothing.  0/10


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2010)

I had just started working out.  I was working out at the Gold's on Flamingo, in Las Vegas.

In a power rack, I had put a few plates on an oly bar, did some squats, and proceeded to unload the bar.  Unfortunately, I completely unloaded one side first.  The bar slid over to the loaded side.  The bar flung up, hitting the rack.   It sounded like the bells of Notre Dame.

Everyone, and I mean everyone, was staring at me.  I stopped my workout and slunk my ass out of there.


----------



## vespote (Jun 9, 2010)

Puking after squats for me too. I was lucky enough to make it to the bin but the gym was jam packed and everyone was watching me. Even that hot little number I had my eye on.


----------



## unclem (Jun 9, 2010)

was doing cardio and wasnt paying attention and went flying sideways trying to hold on to catch myself. i should of just took the dive i looked more foolish trying to save my sorry ass. i think that was the most embarrasing in my whole life let alone the most embarrising thing in the gym. everybody was really laughing there asses off. and to top it off i had a bottled water in my hands holly fuck, what a day that was it got worse as the day went on. imo


----------



## mermz (Jun 10, 2010)

I had myself a case of hemroids there for awhile, so i was going through quite a bit of Preperation H. (I'm so glad I dont have those little pricks anymore, it was hell) Anyways, I'm in the gym doing some seated dumbell curls and I get up to rack the weights, then when I turn around I see this huge glisening smear of Prep H on the bench. I guess it soaked right through my shorts. Needless to say I got the FUCK out of there quick.
I feel sorry for the guy who stumbled upon that shit. ahahaha


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I went on stage and some asshole was literally dripping coconut oil and i wasnt looking. Went sliding off the stage and my speedo shifted, revealing my balls and knob. I think 150 people or so filmed it. worst day ever!



You win.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I went on stage and some asshole was literally dripping coconut oil and i wasnt looking. Went sliding off the stage and my speedo shifted, revealing my balls and knob. I think 150 people or so filmed it. worst day ever!



i agree, you win but that's funny as hell. maybe you could give us some more info perhaps this has been youtubed


----------



## sophia99 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't want to remember this but it goes this way: When I began working out I felt highly intimidated by just about everyone. To compensate I tried to act like I knew what I was doing. I sat down on the ab machine but couldn't seem to get it moving. I felt totally embarassed when one helpful guy came over and told me that I was on the machine backwards. It was to strengthen backs not abs. See!


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't have any nekkid stories but I use my own weights on the back porch, there's essentially storm windows across the back so you can see in.  I have my birds out there most of the year, which consist of a bunch of smaller birds and Ollie the African Grey and Houdini the Senegal.  When I work out I usually open the cage door and they will climb out and hang out on the top of the cage, watching me and out the window.  I have a light curtain covering part of the windows so no one sees me, but I open it sometimes to let the birds see more of the yard.

So I've been doing this for a few months now, think my form is OK, but in between sets I get bored.  I'm used to constant movement (aerobics, running).  So I sing and dance with the birds.  Sometimes they participate.  Included are "bird movements" like bobbing one's head up and down at various rates of speed, and playing "chase" with Ollie which involves karate sounds and huffing and puffing and grabbing at her tail while she tries to "bite" me.  

Well one day I look out the windows and there's a few guys sitting on top of a neighbor's shed having lunch (neighbors were having work done), and watching.  Too far away to judge facial expressions.  I calmly moved my self back behind the curtain and finished my workout.  The birds were probably wondering why I didn't finish "chase" that day.  

I now make sure the curtain's shut.


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Jun 14, 2010)

Man this was a great read, lmao.  OK 1989 doing dead lifts I threw my back out and ended up laying on the gym floor on my back in pain, there must have been ten people standing around me, what happened next was the killer.  The girl that was working in the gym ask me if she could help me and everyone started laughing their asses off and pointing, well I had WOOD. Doc said it was from the pinched nerve. (Embarrassing)


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I went on stage and some asshole was literally dripping coconut oil and i wasnt looking. Went sliding off the stage and my speedo shifted, revealing my balls and knob. I think 150 people or so filmed it. worst day ever!





 they wunt have seen owt then mr gears lol


----------



## Tonkaboyz (Jun 15, 2010)

mine was right when I started lifting weights, went to lifetime with out eating a good meal in the breakfast, started lifting pretty soon I got light headed and passed out... felt like an idiot for sure..


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Wow really? Wasnt funny to me whatsoever. Took too long to get started, predictable, then nothing. 0/10


 
Thanks for that


----------



## MDR (Jun 15, 2010)

I took my college roommate into Doyle Kenady's gym in my hometown.  At the time, Doyle was overall superheavyweight world champion and held the world mark in the Deadlift.  I was doing incline dumbbell presses with Mike, and Doyle wandered over and offered Mike some advice on his form.  Mike looked up at the 300+ pound legend and said "It's OK, we know what were doing."  Doyle looked over at me and smiled and walked away.  I was so embarrassed, I wanted to crawl under a bench and hide.  

I didn't bring Mike back to the gym again.  For months after, Doyle teased me about "knowing what I'm doing."  Thankfully, he knew immediately that I was mortified by my roommate's behavior.  Didn't stop him from taking great pleasure in reminding me of the incident frequently.


----------

